# Dalmatian Genetics....



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

So what color female would work well with an orange dal? I know you can get spots on other colors then orange. There is a gold betta with red spots on AB right now. I know you should stay away from red. Thanks.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Dalmation, I think, is just a fairly new mutation (fairly unpopular thus breeders don't manipulate them too much). The combination between yellow/orange and red is even newer - still unstable. Just work with the color and hope that the mutation is passed on to the offspring. 

To really understand how to manipulate them, you would have to try it yourself, unless someone shares their experience. You can try mixing your orange dalmation to the yellow-red combo (or an orange-red combo) - both recessive, both carry NR genes, and both have unique mutations.


----------

